# Pablo Iglesias a saco contra Antonio García Ferreras



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Benedicto Camela (11 Jul 2022)

Parece una partida de Street Fighter.

La rata chepuda sería una especie de Blanka y el gorila en la niebla, Zangief.


Round 1.... Fight!!


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Jul 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y se matan entre ellos.


----------



## Tiresias (11 Jul 2022)

Me suenan de algo esos dos, pero no sé quiénes son, la verdad, por mi como si se meten juntos en un cuarto oscuro.


----------



## Karlb (11 Jul 2022)

Es envidia


----------



## Jake el perro (11 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y se matan entre ellos.



Dios te oiga


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

es como cuando se pelean 2 simios lanzandose cacas, pero en este caso los simios TAMBIEN estan hechos de caca

lol


----------



## trolero (11 Jul 2022)

¿Quien estuvo sacando discos duros del CSID cuando fue su director unos pocos días?

Ahí está la respuesta.


----------



## Berrón (11 Jul 2022)

Como siga de chulo el chepa es cuando el gordo Ferreras le va a sacar mierda de verdad y con pruebas


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Jul 2022)

El periodista mas importante de España dice...

Las cabezas están muy malitas y suelen distorsionar la realidad para adecuarla a nuestra miopía intelectual.


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (11 Jul 2022)

Resumen para gente que no quiere darle reproducciones a la rata?


----------



## euriborfree (11 Jul 2022)

Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner



Aqui el señorito quiere lo mismo que critica, seamos claros, ha sido victima de manipulacion informativa, si, es cierto, pero el juega exactamente al mismo juego.

Cuando murio creo que Rubalcaba en las noticias de la noche de TVE1 dieron la noticia y añadieron una coletilla "Pablo Iglesias ha dado su pesame por twitter" o algo parecido, mencionaban especificamente a Pablo Iglesias y a nadie mas.

Me fui al ordenador poco despues y mire los twitter los lideres de los principales partidos nacionales, los 5 habian dado el pesame en twitter, y cronologicamente Pablo Iglesias no era el primero, creo que el tercero, asi que la cronologia no explicaba el mencionar a uno y no al resto, no era aplicable la excusa de "cuando redactamos la noticia era el unico que lo habia hecho".

Esa es una forma sutil de manipulacion, con un goteo constante de comentarios positivos a favor de uno y ausencia de comentarios positivos sobre los demas, cuando no comentarios negativos sobre el adversario.

Tambien recuerdo un dia en las noticias de la 1 como en la seccion de cultura hablaban de la presentacion de una obra de teatro, en Buenos Aires!!, por un director de teatro argentino que aqui no conoce ni el tato, ¿y que tenia de especial la noticia? Pues la mayor parte de la noticia se centraba en la tematica de la obra, que estaba centrada en el anticapitalismo y tal y cual, noticia totalmente ideologizada.

Y si no tengo mas anecdotas de manipulacion en TVE es porque veo poco la tele, que si me dedicase a desgranar cada telediario lo mismo no dejaba titere con cabeza.

Javier Ruiz se despide de Cuatro lamentandose de la manipulacion... pero no de la suya sino de la de los demas, para el su manipulacion (presentar unos datos y barrer bajo la alfombra otros) no es manipulacion.

Cintora tambien se despedia de igual forma, quejandose de la propaganda ajena, cuando el es otro propagandista, simplemente sirve a otros intereses.

No se equivoquen, el periodismo independiente no existe, todos son titeres de alguien y nosotros somos sus marionetas.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Jul 2022)

PANADERO DESCONOCIDO dijo:


> Resumen para gente que no quiere darle reproducciones a la rata?



Están amenazándose con contar lo que cada uno sabe del otro.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> No se equivoquen, el periodismo independiente no existe, todos son titeres de alguien y nosotros somos sus marionetas.



Correcto.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Jul 2022)

Yo lo que quiero es que el casoplón salga en el HOLA para que cuando vaya al dentista tener el HOLA en la salita de espera. Lo demás son negocios de HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA para que te pongas delante del televisor.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es que el casoplón salga en el HOLA para que cuando vaya al dentista tener el HOLA en la salita de espera. Lo demás son negocios de HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA para que te pongas delante del televisor.



¿Al final lo han vendido o sigue Irene viviendo ahí?


----------



## kabeljau (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Al final lo han vendido o sigue Irene viviendo ahí?



Yo creo que el ministro maricón mantiene allí un destacamento de guardias civiles haciendo de portera de la barragana esa.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (11 Jul 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Es envidia



Puta rata stalinista!


----------



## Elvensen (11 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ver en la 1 hace 3 minutos como le ha llamado a Ferreras "complice de fabricador de bulos"


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

Con lo amiguitos que eran..


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Yo creo que el ministro maricón mantiene allí un destacamento de guardias civiles haciendo de portera de la barragana esa.



El único país de Europa en que un Ministro tiene que tener escolta permanente en casa por la anenaza del nacionalcuñaderío...


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Ahí lo tienes, Ferreras: CRIA CUERVOS Y TE SACARÁN LOS OJOS.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Jul 2022)

ya vuelven los rojos a matarse entre ellos por las migajas, ya sólo falta que bombardeen Cagalona


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Os esta mordiendo el monstruo que disteis de comer durante tantos años y lo peor no es que te muerda si no que te sorprenda de que tarde o temprano lo iba a hacer


----------



## Luftwuaje (11 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El único país de Europa en que un Ministro tiene que tener escolta permanente en casa por la anenaza del nacionalcuñaderío...



Como no le meta un viejo con la cachava o le pegue un boinazo, poca amenaza veo yo ahí como para tener plantada una caseta de la guardia civil.


----------



## DUDH (11 Jul 2022)

Aquí la rata con chepa lleva más razón que un santo, las cosas como son.


----------



## Tagghino (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Podemos, estáis donde estáis gracias precisamente a esa cadena. A la política se viene llorado, Pablo, Ione, Irene y demás ...


----------



## birdland (11 Jul 2022)

Rojos pioletandose con saña 

vaya sorpresa


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Que tiempos:


----------



## Javito68 (11 Jul 2022)

Un par de piolets para estos dos etceteras….!

Lo que hubiesen disfrutado los romanos con estos dos en el coliseo, y un paquete de palomitas!.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

A tres capas de calzoncillos hace muchos años que lo conocemos.


----------



## naburiano (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


>



Ferreras, si bien es escoria, aupó mediáticamente al mindundi traidor de Pablito.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Voy a por palomitas..... la progresia de siempre ha criado sus propios cuervos, que terminan sacándose los ojos entre ellos. 

Son autoritarios y se llevan por delante a todo el que discrepe o no siga el relato oficial.


----------



## gold digger (11 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pones un vídeo cortado de 19 s y sin contexto. Además, citas de memoria y no pones ninguna fuente de lo que dices, así que el que manipula eres tú. TÚ eres otro manipulador más. Y vienes a quejarte de manipulación?


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Ferreras, si bien es escoria, aupó mediáticamente al mindundi traidor de Pablito.



Eran amigos. Este enconamiento se entiende mejor por la amistad rota.

Ferreras es cobarde en el cara a cara. Se esconde. En este aspecto siento más respeto por Iglesias.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Ferreras hace de todo menos periodismo, manipulador número 1 ,farsante, mentiroso radical y de esta información solo se sacan conclusiones de que ellos mismos se navajean constantemente, en su dia Ferreras reconoció que mucha información de Podemos se la callaba ,mientras seguía dia tras dia con las cremas de Cifuentes, es un personaje siniestro y descaradamente manipulador hacia su ideología un autentico asco..


----------



## naburiano (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Eran amigos. Este enconamiento se entiende mejor por la amistad rota.
> 
> Ferreras es cobarde en el cara a cara. Se esconde. En este aspecto siento más respeto por Iglesias.



En un mundo justo, ambos habrían sido despedazados por la turba.


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Jul 2022)

Si se matan los dos, España sale beneficiada, vaya montón de mierda, que Inda sea colega del gordo me hace ver que no es de fiar


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Están los podemitas como para renunciar a las amistades. Pocos programas dan tanta cancha a tertulianos de los que dice que cuando en UP cagan huele bien, como el de Ferreras. 

Cada vez es más evidente, los Monederos, Iglesias y compañía saben que, políticamente, van camino de la morgue, pero en vez de mirar hacia dentro y hacer autocritica prefieren intentar hacer pensar a unos pocos incautos que la culpa de su declive es del empedrado.


----------



## gold digger (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Esto no habría pasado si no se hubiese blanqueado a un partido extremista y anti democrático como Podemos.


----------



## Biluao (11 Jul 2022)

En el segundo 2:35 parece que está a punto de espicharla el pablemos, pero al final queda en nada.


----------



## Polybolis (11 Jul 2022)

Genial, aún no he comido.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (11 Jul 2022)

Está destrozando el periodismo español dice el colega....


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Ferreras eres una verguenza para el periodismo neutral, esta ultima palabra no deberíais usarla ni tú ni tu mujer. Que sectarismo tan dañino para la libertad de prensa.


----------



## el segador (11 Jul 2022)

La purria devorándose entre ellos son sus costumbres y hay que respertarlas.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hasta hace dos días comian juntos y conspiraban juntos.






Eso si, cuando dejas de ser su putita, te ofendes.


----------



## fluffy (11 Jul 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días comian juntos y conspiraban juntos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119545
> 
> 
> Eso si, cuando dejas de ser su putita, te ofendes.



Venía a poner esa foto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Me sorprende que haya gente que se dé cuenta ahora que los medios de comunicación no son imparciales. Lo de llamar constantemente ultraderecha a Vox no es precisamente casualidad. 

Y en cuanto a la desaparición de Podemos, pensemos a quién le beneficiaría y sabremos quién está detrás...


----------



## gold digger (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2022)

Los españoles, indignados al enterarse por los audios de Villarejo de que La Sexta pertenece al grupo Atresmedia


Una conversación grabada por el excomisario José Manuel Villarejo y en la que participan, junto al policía corrupto, el periodista Antonio García Ferreras y el directivo de Atresmedia Mauricio Casa…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Ayudaste al monstruo comunista y ahora el monstruo quiere devorarte. 

Canta conmigo, Antonio: *"Quisiste volar sin alas, quisiste tocar el cielo...".   *


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

Rojos de mierda acuchillandose verbalmente, lo mismo que hacían aunque físicamente en el Madrid del año 39 cuando perdían el poder. Menuda putq chusma que además dirige los destinos de este país ahora mismo.


----------



## gold digger (11 Jul 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días comian juntos y conspiraban juntos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119545
> 
> 
> Eso si, cuando dejas de ser su putita, te ofendes.




NO, la cosa cambió cuando dejaron de ser útiles para dividir el voto de izquierda debilitando al PSOE y llegaron a sorpassarlo y poder llegar al gobierno. En ese momento sacaron lo de la cuenta en Granadinas, 3 días antes de las elecciones


----------



## Berrón (11 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El único país de Europa en que un Ministro tiene que tener escolta permanente en casa por la anenaza del nacionalcuñaderío...



Rutte en Holanda y Di Maio en Italia están amenazados de muerte, en Japón directamente se lo han cargado. Que den gracias que en España el nacionalismo es de peluche para la mierda que hay.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Jul 2022)

La solidaridad tolerancia fraternidad

Bla bla bla


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

Charceló dice que Ferreras tiene que dar explicaciones.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Jul 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Rutte en Holanda y Di Maio en Italia están amenazados de muerte, en Japón directamente se lo han cargado. Que den gracias que en España el nacionalismo es de peluche para la mierda que hay.



Cuando gobierne la derecha se van a enterar


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Jul 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> NO, la cosa cambió cuando dejaron de ser útiles para dividir el voto de izquierda debilitando al PSOE y llegaron a sorpassarlo y poder llegar al gobierno. En ese momento sacaron lo de la cuenta en Granadinas, 3 días antes de las elecciones



Pero siguen en el gobierno con sus chorradas


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Rutte en Holanda y Di Maio en Italia están amenazados de muerte, en Japón directamente se lo han cargado. Que den gracias que en España el nacionalismo es de peluche para la mierda que hay.



Se han plantado en su casa tres meses a berrear? 
Y mira que detesto a la Sra Marquesa y sus femilocas queer.


----------



## Berrón (11 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Se han plantado en su casa tres meses a berrear?
> Y mira que detesto a la Sra Marquesa y sus femilocas queer.



Pero si son 4 viejas y 4 gordos doriteros no me jodas, eso con una pareja de la guardia civil está más que controlado y tienen ahí metida una dotación de más de 30 tíos. Fueron un par de semanas de molestias para la señora marquesa, ahora ya no va ni Dios. Poco les pasa para lo que merecen.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Jul 2022)

Son piolets sanos entre rojos mierda


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Charceló dice que Ferreras tiene que dar explicaciones.



La ballena de la ser que se ha convertido en la secretaría de la rata chepuda?


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La ballena de la ser que se ha convertido en la secretaría de la rata chepuda?





Secretaria demócrata oficial.


----------



## porromtrumpero (11 Jul 2022)

Iba a comer, pero creo que me la voy a saltar. Y la cena tambien.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Secretaria demócrata oficial.



Secretaria manitas. Que seres más vomitivos.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

Lleva razón Iglesias aquí. Claro que, si por él fuera, el periodismo lo dirigiría él con comisarios políticos.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Jul 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> NO, la cosa cambió cuando dejaron de ser útiles para dividir el voto de izquierda debilitando al PSOE y llegaron a sorpassarlo y poder llegar al gobierno. En ese momento sacaron lo de la cuenta en Granadinas, 3 días antes de las elecciones



La cosa cambio cuando compraron un chalet en Galapagar.

Es lo que tiene traicionar a los suyos.


----------



## fachacine (11 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y se matan entre ellos.



No caerá esa breva, siempre en todos estos pioletazos entre rojos me queda la sensación como de riña pactada, como de farsa


----------



## lagartiniano (11 Jul 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Parece una partida de Street Fighter.
> 
> La rata chepuda sería una especie de Blanka y el gorila en la niebla, Zangief.
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me gustaría ver es las caras de esos dos después de la partida... los dos como perdedores, claro está


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días comian juntos y conspiraban juntos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119545
> 
> 
> Eso si, cuando dejas de ser su putita, te ofendes.



ningun forero de bien tiene una foto como esa pero comiendo con el forero el perro
por eso lo que diga pavlo o lo que diga ferreras del otro no vale una puta mierda pinchada en un palo y le interesa a sus 4 votantes de mierda (razon que ademas explica el motivo por el que los otros 4 hilos de lo mismo que hay abiertos tienen menos paginas que este, porque los que abren el hilo son subhumanos que han sido metidos en el ignore por medio foro )


----------



## Patito Feo (11 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yawo123 (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## George Orwell (11 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor que podemos hacer es echar leña y gasolina a ese fuego. Dejar que se despellejen y a ver si, con suerte, salen los dos escaldados.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Jul 2022)

Jamas pense que podría estar de acuerdo con algo que dijera PIT, pero en ese caso no queda mas remedio

Gorilas en la niebla ha quedado muy desprestigiado

No hay que olvidar de todas formas que si el afectado hubiera sido un políticos de derechas PIT aplaudiría con las orejas llamando a Gorilas compañero de la lucha antifascista


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Jul 2022)

No se si lo han dicho ya: afilando piolets


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Jul 2022)

Y que dice NEWTRALL ??? No verifica las fake news de su amado ?



Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Jamas pense que podría estar de acuerdo con algo que dijera PIT, pero en ese caso no queda mas remedio
> 
> Gorilas en la niebla ha quedado muy desprestigiado
> 
> No hay que olvidar de todas formas que si el afectado hubiera sido un políticos de derechas PIT aplaudiría con las orejas llamando a Gorilas compañero de la lucha antifascista


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y se matan entre ellos.



Pero que también se lleven por delante a monchito, porfa plis


----------



## zirick (11 Jul 2022)

Si mis enemigos mortales se destruyen a mí me nutre


----------



## Gotthard (11 Jul 2022)

Me encanta el olor a piolets por la mañana.

Ojo que Ferreras tiene mas poder del que parece. Chepudo ha escupido en la jeta de Roures previsiblemente porque no se cumplio lo que el pensaba que le iban a dar y se ha tirado a los brazos de los indepes de putschdemon que controlan TV3 y RAC, supongo que acabara en un papel de chimpancé similar al de Rufian, pero para los honorables de Pedralbes.

A ver como termina la lid, pero yo apuesto que al final gana Ferreras.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (11 Jul 2022)

Joder, la charo Barceló, puta cínica... 
Hablando de deontología periodística desde la poltrona de la puta SER.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (11 Jul 2022)

Un gorila gordo sarnoso y una rata chepuda .


----------



## pandillero (11 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos son títeres, el titiritero es el mismo en todos los casos, de eso se trata el juego.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (11 Jul 2022)

Los rojos siempre se matan entre ellos ,respetemos sus costumbres y repartamos piolets.


----------



## Sardónica (11 Jul 2022)

Cuando eran amiguis


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Jul 2022)

Millennials descubriendo que la prensa tiene dueños que pierden dinero regentándola y que algo querrán a cambio...


----------



## César Borgia (11 Jul 2022)

Fuegos artificiales podemitas.

Esa información la sacó hace un mes Alvise en su cuenta de t.me. y no pasó nada.

Ahora que la yoli ha montado otro partido los podemitas necesitan hacerse los protagonistas victimillas y sacan del baúl de los recuerdos esta mierda............................

Ahora, lo mejor del día es la rata diciendo que si no es por esa "información" Podemos hubiese ganado las elecciones...


----------



## HDR (11 Jul 2022)

Para lo que ha quedado, qué imagen más patética, rata rabiosa... Parece que no le fue muy bien en aquello de asaltar el cielo


----------



## Javisdi (11 Jul 2022)

Falsa bandera


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado, qué imagen más patética, rata rabiosa... Parece que no le fue muy bien en aquello de asaltar el cielo



A la rata con las risas del 15M se le dió aire, pero se le caló enseguida... por eso hoy en día, vive entre las faldas del independentismo.


----------



## Espeluznao (11 Jul 2022)

Parece un mono con peluca vestido de cura:


----------



## MITIO (11 Jul 2022)

Que le pida lo de bajar al baño a refrescarse y harán las paces.


----------



## corolaria (11 Jul 2022)

Algunos foreros parece que también queréis ser la nueva concubina y tener un par de sietemesinos de ése hijo de la gran puta al que no paráis de citar con fotos y videos a la menor oportunidad, como amantes despechadas chillando desde el cubo de la basura.



Dios, pero qué cansinos y qué asco dais.


----------



## PalPueblo (11 Jul 2022)

Estos se tiran los trastos como Jesulín y la otra...



Juanchufri dijo:


> El periodista mas importante de España dice...
> 
> Las cabezas están muy malitas y suelen distorsionar la realidad para adecuarla a nuestra miopía intelectual.



Bueno si importante significa malvado, o con puesto más alto entre los malvados.


----------



## Registrador (11 Jul 2022)

Rojos de mierda y sus tradicionales piolets.


----------



## Gorkako (11 Jul 2022)

Ferreras ha sido nominado por meterse con la cajera


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es como cuando se pelean 2 simios lanzandose cacas, pero en este caso los simios TAMBIEN estan hechos de caca
> 
> lol



Los fachas sois la caca jajajajajjaa

Ni me quiero ni imaginar los que les queda por filtrar para joder a los cloaqueros, narcopeperos y comisionistas.

Los fachas vais a llegar pulverizados a las generales.


----------



## Gorkako (11 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El único país de Europa en que un Ministro tiene que tener escolta permanente en casa por la anenaza del nacionalcuñaderío...



Pero si Pablete era de los que salían a cazar fachas  y promovía el jarabe democrático... van dos pacocuñados a dar por el culo con una sartén y se pone a lloriquear?


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Pero si Pablete era de los que salían a cazar fachas  y promovía el jarabe democrático... van dos pacocuñados a dar por el culo con una sartén y se pone a lloriquear?



Hombreeeee, cuando se prueba piscina y huerta propia, cambian muchas cosas... 

jijijiji


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jul 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Rojos de mierda y sus tradicionales piolets.



Ferreras de mierda y sus tradicionales mentiras y manipulaciones. Harto de ver lameculos de los mass medios en el foro.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Se mueven las cloacas y salen todas las ratas.


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Rojos de mierda y sus tradicionales piolets.



Inda y Villarejo son bolcheviques de toda la vida, ¡oiga usted!


----------



## Felson (11 Jul 2022)

Por primera vez, Iglesias, discute en público con una de sus ex (a la que no puso escaño, por eso se entiende, de entrada, esta batalla... como la de Deep... en profundidad, me refiero).


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

En resumen, que cuando Villarejo habla cosas del PP o de inventar noticias de Podemos, tiene credibilidad absoluta. 

Cuando habla de vínculos de Podemos con dictaduras, de la participación de Marruecos el 11M o de los líos del PSOE y Garzón, es un mentiroso. 

Qué suerte


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Jul 2022)

Se estan dando publicidad para despues comerse la boca.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jul 2022)

Es una amenaza de matón. 

Iglesias quiere que cualquier noticia que pueda dar alguien sobre Podemos se la piense mucho el que la de, porque piensa atacarle. 

Esto es independiente del desarrollo de esa noticia, que en este caso consistió en un ataque frontal a Inda que el Chepas perdió, pues la noticia era "veraz", o sea, que de ser preparado todo, Inda no podía saberlo. Mucha gente cree que, además la cuenta existe o existió, pero la info era veraz, aunque no se pueda demostrar la existencia de la cuenta por la opacidad de ese negocio bancario. 

Sobre esta base, Iglesias quiere siempre presunción de bulo, lo cual solo es posible siendo un hijoputa que en cuanto toque moqueta se va a vengar salvajemente. Ferreras no puede jugar a ese juego porque todos los partidos pueden llegar a hacerlo y tiene que mantener siempre cierta proactividad en la búsqueda de la noticia. 

Ferreras, nos caerá peor o mejor pero es buen periodista. Sacó a Villarejo y así tuvo dos noticias, la de los papeles de Granadinas y la de Villarejo diciendo que le parecían montaje, para conservar cierta equidistancia informativa. 

Yo creo que el fondo de todo no lo cuentan. Podemos tuvo una fuerte inversión para crear marca política y eso ha acabado por volverse en contra cuando han sido ellos los que han ido a hacer lo mismo, a invertir en TV, porque no es lo mismo que te lancen como marca a que los de dentro de la marca hagan lo mismo, en eso la PSOE le saca varios cuerpos de ventaja y más en época plandémica con su Sanchidad regando con dinero del Estado. 

Se ha creido maestro de marionetas con el Cuarto Poder y no ole ha salido bien, incluso le han cortado la coleta.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Viendo los comentarios, está claro que es más fácil engañar a la gente que convencerles de que les han engañado.

Seguid con vuestras orejeras.


----------



## t_chip (11 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


>



Esto es lo que se siente cuando la polla de tu "novio" entra por tu culo sin tu permiso.

!!JODETE RATA, LOS VIENTOS HAN CAMBIADO!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Que hay cloacas mediáticas está claro. Que las cloacas mediáticas están conectadas con las del Estado no tiene duda. 

Pero también es palmario que a Podemos NO se lo han cargado las cloacas. Muy al contrario: son las cloacas las que auparon y metieron en el Gobierno a esta chusma.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Jul 2022)

PANADERO DESCONOCIDO dijo:


> Resumen para gente que no quiere darle reproducciones a la rata?



He visto RAC1, cadena sseparatista catalana y me da asco darle al play. 
Ahora todos los borregos Lazis van a ir contra el Ferreras.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (11 Jul 2022)

Pioletazos a pelito.


Me encantan estas cosas.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Jul 2022)

El problema de Hezpañistán es que un canal como la Sexta saca una noticia y la peña se la cree como palabra de Dios. Después pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

cucurrucucú palomaaaaaaaa


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Antiparras (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

pues pienso yo que haria la rata chepuda si esas mismas informaciones se divulgasen de VOX: entonces bien, como le perjudican a él: entonces mal.

o sea es una mentira con patas.

un impostor.
su integridad no vale una puta mierda.


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En resumen, que cuando Villarejo habla cosas del PP o de inventar noticias de Podemos, tiene credibilidad absoluta.
> 
> Cuando habla de vínculos de Podemos con dictaduras, de la participación de Marruecos el 11M o de los líos del PSOE y Garzón, es un mentiroso.
> 
> Qué suerte



Y cuando se demuestran que son mentiras te debes excitar y todo de gusto...


----------



## kdkilo (11 Jul 2022)

hay alguien que se sorprenda de esto?

Todo en los medios es asi, todo gente moviendo para hundir a los contrario. Ahora no me esperaba que fuera Podemos vs La SExta lo que levantara la liebre. Pensaba mas en un La Sexta vs PP o Cope vs PSOE


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Madre mia,que buenos son estos de Podemos inventando conspiraciones. Y que poca verguenza tienen.


----------



## InmortanJoe (11 Jul 2022)

No es que la rata chepuda sea santo de mi devoción, pero ya iba siendo hora que alguien pusiera al gorila rojo en su sitio. Hay mucho karma acumulado que debe girarse para volver a su cauce


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Y cuando se demuestran que son mentiras te debes excitar y todo de gusto...



te lo insisto:
si las mentiras fueran contra VOX este chepa callaría como la puta que es por que le beneficia.
Por lo tanto su honorabilidad y sus principios, para mi valen como una mierda pero sin el como, es decir, una mierda.

que es la que os coméis los izquierdosos día si y día también por vuestro fanatismo y por vuestro querer defender lo que se venga de la izquierda, aunque ese "lo que se venga", sea algo miserable, mezquino e inhumano.

me has entendido amigo Asur, verdad?
de ti me molesta que caigas en esas y no escarmientes en cabeza ajena, por el aprecio que te tengo de años, pero corrijo el error y sano al errado. 
que es lo que pienso que esta pasando, que estas equivocado y cegado, simplemente.

Y ojo! que yo también podría estarlo según la circunstancia.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Ahora resulta que La Sexta, ese canal de TV de tendencia extremoizquierdista, en cuyos platós prácticamente VIVÍA Pablo Iglesias (y tantos otros líderes podemitas) tiene la culpa del hundimiento electoral de Podemos. 

Es que te tienes que descojonar.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> No es que la rata chepuda sea santo de mi devoción, pero ya iba siendo hora que alguien pusiera al gorila rojo en su sitio. Hay mucho karma acumulado que debe girarse para volver a su cauce



quien a hierro mata a hierro muere.

citame *1 solo caso* en el que como responsable del gobierno o sin responsabilidad en el gobierno, haya defendido una causa justa parecida que no le beneficiase.

Su sentido de la integridad y la justicia y su respeto no valen una puta mierda.


----------



## InmortanJoe (11 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> quien a hierro mata a hierro muere.
> 
> citame *1 solo caso* en el que como responsable del gobierno o sin responsabilidad en el gobierno, haya defendido una causa justa parecida que no le beneficiase.
> 
> Su sentido de la integridad y la justicia y su respeto no valen una puta mierda.



Lo que me nutriria de verdad es que acabaran mutuamente el uno con el otro


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Lo que me nutriria de verdad es que acabaran mutuamente el uno con el otro



no porque la chepa andante convencerá a ferreras que lo que hay que hacer es frenar a la ultraderecha y taparles las verguenzas a ellos.

ya lo hizo con Pedro Sanchez y consiguio que durmiera tranquilo con el en el gobierno.

Solo que ahora es un don nadie a ojos de la gran mayoria de los 50 millones de españoles y parte de la población mundial.


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> te lo insisto:
> *si las mentiras fueran contra VOX este chepa callaría como la puta que es por que le beneficia*.
> Por lo tanto su honorabilidad y sus principios, para mi valen como una mierda pero sin el como, es decir, una mierda.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente. Pero, en este caso simulando analogía, Pablo Iglesias no sabría de primera mano si es cierto que VOX está financiado por la ultraderecha israelí y varios grupos iraníes.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Pero, en este caso simulando analogía, Pablo Iglesias no sabría de primera mano si es cierto que VOX está financiado por la ultraderecha israelí y varios grupos iraníes.



entonces para que dirigir el CNI,
¿para ser un fantoche de televisiones?

un poco de seriedad y rigor...


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

La misma cloaca que ahora está intentando desactivar a Vox con todas sus fuerzas es la que impulsó a los chavistas hasta que dejaron de serles útiles. España es una cloaca y necesita un desatranque.


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> entonces para que dirigir el CNI,
> ¿para ser un fantoche de televisiones?
> 
> un poco de seriedad y rigor...



No le dejaron el sillón en el Gobierno del CNI. 
Informate bien antes de juzgar.


----------



## 121 (11 Jul 2022)

Ambos son dos grandes enemigos de la España que conocemos y se está perdiendo así que mientras se zurren entre ellos todos ganamos, es como una pelea entre un mena y un gitano


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Pero, en este caso simulando analogía, Pablo Iglesias no sabría de primera mano si es cierto que VOX está financiado por la ultraderecha israelí y varios grupos iraníes.



no te pido que me entiendas ni siquiera que compartas mis opiniones que muchas veces pueden sonar radicales.
lo que te pido es honestidad intelectual, para que si tienes que justificar al jorobado de galapagar lo hagas con argumentos y no con fanatismo.
Eso es lo que pido.


----------



## 121 (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No le dejaron el sillón en el Gobierno del CNI.
> Informate bien antes de juzgar.



+Info? Interesante


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No le dejaron el sillón en el Gobierno del CNI.
> Informate bien antes de juzgar.



Vaya vaya...
debes informarte mejor.
Te paso la noticia de IZQUIERDADIARIO.
Ojo!!
no es de VOX, es de IZMIERDADIARIO.









Iglesias formó parte de la Comisión que controla el CNI desde marzo de 2020 hasta su salida del gobierno


El exvicepresidente y dirigente de Podemos denuncia un espionaje que se llevaba adelante cuando él era parte del organismo que controla el CNI y tenía acceso a los secretos de Estado.




www.izquierdadiario.es






Y en respuesta:


121 dijo:


> +Info? Interesante


----------



## Abrazafarolas (11 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y se matan entre ellos.



Cucaracha no come cucaracha


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Jul 2022)

Podeis hacer un resumen en 5 lineas de que ha pasado? Es que me da mucha pereza ver a un gordo follador de tias con cara de asci-oler mierda, y a una Rat-Man.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Jul 2022)

Cuando abrieron todos los telediarios con las balas en sobres y las navajitas el tío encantado de la vida. Si las noticiasd falsas las proporcionas tú no hay problema.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## gold digger (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que esto no sirva para que la rata chepuda vuelva a la política.


----------



## XXavier (11 Jul 2022)

Todo es puro teatro para hacerse publicidad, tanto el uno como el otro.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

...la que faltaba.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los fachas sois la caca jajajajajjaa
> 
> Ni me quiero ni imaginar los que les queda por filtrar para joder a los cloaqueros, narcopeperos y comisionistas.
> 
> Los fachas vais a llegar pulverizados a las generales.


----------



## Omegatron (11 Jul 2022)

Jojojojo Pastor y el gordo ya pueden meterse a grabar videos con el de putalocura
No les va a querer nadie, ni los suyos. Por mierda que son como periodistas


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Y para hablar de conspiraciones: 

A Ayuso el mafioso PSOE y la extrema izquierda le han puesto 22 denuncias falsas. Repito: 22 denuncias falsas, todas desestimadas por los tribunales. La última la que afectaba a la empresa para la que trabajaba su hermano. 

No habido ningún golfo del PSOE o de podemos que haya pedido disculpas a Ayuso por estas 22 denuncias falsas. 

Debería ser un delito denunciar falsamente a un político como lo es denunciar falsamente a una persona.


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Jul 2022)

Comunistas a hostias. Me nutre.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jul 2022)

EA EA EA, CHEPITA SE CABREA.

Ferreras está a full mamada de sable a Perro Sánchez.

Ya no son podemitas, ahora rabian los podemitas jaja.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

“Las 13.47 y Ayuso sigue sin dimitir ni dar explicaciones sobre mis audios con Villarejo. 

¿Qué esconde la presidenta madrileña? ¡¡A CONTINUACIÓN EN AL ROJO VIVO!!”


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Vaya vaya...
> debes informarte mejor.
> Te paso la noticia de IZQUIERDADIARIO.
> Ojo!!
> ...



Ok, tienes razón.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Rojelio Medio (11 Jul 2022)

Dos ratas peleando por un churro.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Jul 2022)

Por una vez estoy con el mugroso, pero es que a Ferreras le tengo más asco.


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Por una vez estoy con el mugroso, pero es que a Ferreras le tengo más asco.



Te asombrarías mucho si conociéses el nick de don Pablo Iglesias en este foro. 
Yo no soy, yo soy J.L.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Si Ferreras ya tenia un nivel extremandamente bajo y lamentable... se ve que siempre hay margen para caer mas bajo en la profesion de, llamemosle, "periodista".


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO LO QUE ME PREGUNTO ES CÓMO ESTARÍA BURBUJA DE PETADO DE CAGAHILOS CONTRA EL COLETAS SI ÉL ESTUVIERA EN LA AFOTO DEL YATE CON EL NARCO CONDENADO A MUCHOS AÑOS DE CÁRCEL EN LUGAR DEL FEIJOO.....


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Segismunda (11 Jul 2022)

Qué gustoso se siente ver a los comunistas disfrutando de su medicina.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Jul 2022)

Interesante como machacársela con dos piedras de basalto.


----------



## kronopio (11 Jul 2022)

En este juego de piolets volando creo que es mucho más peligroso el de las tres capas,muchísimo más.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azote87 (11 Jul 2022)

Ferreras es uno de los personajes más peligrosos para una democracia ,una bola de mierda con patas y pelo , un brazo ejecutor del psoe Para tapar y lavar cerebros .

el otro es simplemente un bolivariano idiota que ha cumplido su misión , no trabaja r


----------



## Mahbes (11 Jul 2022)

Pero.....no eran culo y mierda?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Te asombrarías mucho si conociéses el nick de don Pablo Iglesias en este foro.
> Yo no soy, yo soy J.L.



Mejor sera que no asome la chepa porque no soy el unico que le considera un fraude de ser humano. Un impostor vendedor charlatan de crecepelos. Es una calamidad. Mas alla de las 4 chorradas politicas que tiene como ideas de las cuales no ha hecho ninguna.


----------



## HaCHa (11 Jul 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Rojos pioletandose con saña



Ferreras tiene de rojo lo que yo de führer.


----------



## Redwill (11 Jul 2022)

Envidia es lo que tiene, critica exactamente lo que despues hace.


----------



## HaCHa (11 Jul 2022)

Por enésima vez: ser el líder del partido bisagra en una coalición forzosa es no pintar una mierda, supone anularse para poder figurar. Te dan los ministerios de putamierdas y te quieren de tonto útil, poco más. ¿Para qué querría un tío joven, listo, cabreado y mediático tocar las raspucias del poder pudiendo hablar a calzón quitado y sin responsabilidades?

El Coletas donde está ahora, a largo plazo, hará más por el país que yendo de escudero de Ken ocho putos años. Os llevo diciendo que esto pasaría desde que se vio que no pintaba nada en Moncloa. Y se está cumpliendo punto por punto.
¿Que apostamos a que esto de hoy es el principio del fin de Ferreras?

Iglesias tiene mucha vocación de agitador, de agent provocateur. Le gustan las cámaras. Es innegable. El elemento donde es peligroso es el podcast que se ha montado, que acabará levantando otro 15M a poco que la cague el stablishment. Al tiempo.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Jul 2022)

Se les ve muy preocupados por la situación paupérrima de los españoles, tanto al gordo como al chepudo. Ellos a sus líos


----------



## birdland (11 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ferreras tiene de rojo lo que yo de führer.



tiene , como la mayoría de los periodistas y faranduleros , muchas tragaderas …. Eran los más franquistas con Franco y los más progues con el psoe , los que sacaron la ley miró los de la sgae y la de publicidad institucional

unos comepollas


----------



## Sanchijuela (11 Jul 2022)

No estoy seguro de cual de los dos me cae peor.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (11 Jul 2022)

En el fondo estáis todos de acuerdo.
Pablo Iglesias es un actor, capitalizó un descontento, lo manejo, y cuando le dieron la orden, lo hundió y se largó a una vida mejor.
Los periodistas son únicamente esbirros del poder, que les dicta los contenidos y les paga. Ferreras Inda gabilondo, Federico y quién queráis, algunos con más gracia que otros.
La cuestión es que si un español de los de ahora se percibe un poco mejor que si vecino no va a hacer nada. Por eso el poder ya ni disimula.


----------



## mxmanu (11 Jul 2022)

De la mochila de vallecas y los 3 pares de calzoncillos a los dossieres mágicos de la rata chepuda. 


Me encanta ver como se dan entre ellos, no como hasta noche vieja


----------



## Risitas (11 Jul 2022)

Yo no se que hacéis perdiendo el tiempo dándole click a lo que dice ese político de mierda.

La mayoria de los politicos o ex-politicos que no hicieron una mierda no merecen ser escuchados.


----------



## Ringbell (11 Jul 2022)

Dimitió porque ya consoguió la paguita vitalicea que es lo unico que le importa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ...la que faltaba.


----------



## javac (11 Jul 2022)

Ferreras, vocero de florentino, profesionalmente generador de fake news y chusma como periodista.
Todo presuntamente

En un país serio, estaría en la calle por mentir

Inda, tertuliano de tele 5. No tiene ni rango de periodista, el Roncero del periodismo


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Toda esta patulea analfabeta no habría pasado de engrosar las listas del paro si no hubiera sido por Ferreras. Qué desagradecidos.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Jul 2022)

Y lo que falta por filtrar aun. Feijoo debe estar acojonado.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (12 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es como cuando se pelean 2 simios lanzandose cacas, pero en este caso los simios TAMBIEN estan hechos de caca
> 
> lol



Lo terrible es que Pablo Iglesias no se baña, debe oler igual a un orangután.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

Inda es una rata cloaquera del R78.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Por enésima vez: ser el líder del partido bisagra en una coalición forzosa es no pintar una mierda, supone anularse para poder figurar. Te dan los ministerios de putamierdas y te quieren de tonto útil, poco más. ¿Para qué querría un tío joven, listo, cabreado y mediático tocar las raspucias del poder pudiendo hablar a calzón quitado y sin responsabilidades?
> 
> El Coletas donde está ahora, a largo plazo, hará más por el país que yendo de escudero de Ken ocho putos años. Os llevo diciendo que esto pasaría desde que se vio que no pintaba nada en Moncloa. Y se está cumpliendo punto por punto.
> ¿Que apostamos a que esto de hoy es el principio del fin de Ferreras?
> ...



Entonces para qué pacta dos misterios de mierda y colocar a su Charo visillera de los cojónes. 
Y una Vice, si se aburre por no ser la estrellita diaria. 
El único que vale es el de Trabajo y Asuntos Sociales, y no le dejan a Yoli Ternura hacer nada


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Por enésima vez: ser el líder del partido bisagra en una coalición forzosa es no pintar una mierda, supone anularse para poder figurar. Te dan los ministerios de putamierdas y te quieren de tonto útil, poco más. ¿Para qué querría un tío joven, listo, cabreado y mediático tocar las raspucias del poder pudiendo hablar a calzón quitado y sin responsabilidades?
> 
> El Coletas donde está ahora, a largo plazo, hará más por el país que yendo de escudero de Ken ocho putos años. Os llevo diciendo que esto pasaría desde que se vio que no pintaba nada en Moncloa. Y se está cumpliendo punto por punto.
> ¿Que apostamos a que esto de hoy es el principio del fin de Ferreras?
> ...



A iglesias se lo cargó un casoplón y las femilocas , no el Régimen...


----------



## Abubilla73 (12 Jul 2022)

Recordad que el coletas se dio de baja solo. Se aburrió de ser vicepresodente. Dejó a sus seguidores abandonados. Quería escribir un libro, salir en la tele, recibir los aplausos que recogía cuando era oposición al gobierno. A él le gusta dar su opinión. Y ganar dinero, que es muy gostoso, y ya aprendió a gastarlo.

El coletas aspiraba o a dirigir la RTVE, o la TV Madrid en su defecto (aunque salvó algunos muebles en aquella elección, salió derrotado).

Ahora el mendas, quiere resucitar aprovechando un lío antiguo que nada, NADA, tiene que ver con su suicidio político.

No hay vuelta al pasado. Y el olor a Sánchez no se quita con ná.

Y la Yoli, ay la Yoli, ahora la tiene de enemiga. Y es cortada con su mismo molde narcisista y manipulador.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> YO LO QUE ME PREGUNTO ES CÓMO ESTARÍA BURBUJA DE PETADO DE CAGAHILOS CONTRA EL COLETAS SI ÉL ESTUVIERA EN LA AFOTO DEL YATE CON EL NARCO CONDENADO A MUCHOS AÑOS DE CÁRCEL EN LUGAR DEL FEIJOO.....



Ya está lleno hilos con la Marquesa en el Falcón con sus charos femilocas....


----------



## Ringbell (12 Jul 2022)

Demuestra que es un corrupto mentiroso que solo le interesaba la pasta.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Jul 2022)

Ferreras lleva toda la vida haciendo eso, atacar a quien molesta al PSOE, que algunos habláis como si fuese la primera vez que lo hace y mientras le sirva al psoe seguirá ahí.

Iglesias es un simple agitador universitario, no vale para otra cosa como se ha demostrado, lo suyo es destruir , no construir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jul 2022)

Quien lo diría. Cuando comían juntitos y hacían planes para asaltar los cielos. O cuando le ponían alfombra de plata en la sexta si se trataba de resucitar a la izquierda.

Parece que a Al Capone le molesta que Lucky Luciano le esté birlando parte del negocio.

Menuda panda de miserables.


----------



## koul (12 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> pues pienso yo que haria la rata chepuda si esas mismas informaciones se divulgasen de VOX: entonces bien, como le perjudican a él: entonces mal.
> 
> o sea es una mentira con patas.
> 
> ...



Y tú? Eres mejor que él? Qué opinas? 
Porque parece que tu integridad es otra puta mierda.


----------



## koul (12 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> entonces para que dirigir el CNI,
> ¿para ser un fantoche de televisiones?
> 
> un poco de seriedad y rigor...



Dirigir el CNI.... 
Que llames fanático a alguien tiene guasa. 
Otro que se traga toda la mierda derechista porque le conviene y luego va de listo.


----------



## koul (12 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Ok, tienes razón.



Formar parte de la Comisión del Congreso que "controla" al CNI ni se parece a dirigirlo. 
En esa Comisión hay un montón de políticos de todos los partidos.


----------



## PERRUGAZO (12 Jul 2022)

Gorderas y la rata chepuda intentandose destruir.

Que me gusta, mamamio


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Jul 2022)

koul dijo:


> Dirigir el CNI....
> Que llames fanático a alguien tiene guasa.
> Otro que se traga toda la mierda derechista porque le conviene y luego va de listo.



Limpiate las comisuras de los labios, señor independiente mental...


----------



## koul (12 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Limpiate las comisuras de los labios, señor independiente mental...



Eres tú el que te vendes como no fanático y que argumenta. Ya se ve, ya. 
Como buen derechuzo proyectas porque eres un hipócrita, mentiroso y manipulador.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (12 Jul 2022)

Se refrescaron en el wc juntos y ahora hay celos por parte de la rata chepuda?


----------



## Asurbanipal (12 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Mejor sera que no asome la chepa porque no soy el unico que le considera un fraude de ser humano. Un impostor vendedor charlatan de crecepelos. Es una calamidad. Mas alla de las 4 chorradas politicas que tiene como ideas de las cuales no ha hecho ninguna.



Es tu opinión, y la respeto.
No la comparto al 100 %. 
Los "pablosiglesias" de ahora tendrán sus defectos como políticos y como personas, pero han hecho más por la causa obrera en media legislatura que todos los políticos anteriores en 40 años.


----------



## koul (12 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> entonces para que dirigir el CNI,
> ¿para ser un fantoche de televisiones?
> 
> un poco de seriedad y rigor...



Mientes. 
Eres un mentiroso y un manipulador.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Lo terrible es que Pablo Iglesias no se baña, debe oler igual a un orangután.



debe de tener una capa mierda en el hueco que queda entre la cabeza por detras y la chepa que tiene que ser espectacular


----------



## gonza_rioja (12 Jul 2022)

¿No has visto películas de mafiosos? El mismo tipo que te abraza hoy y es el padrino de tu hijo, te vuela la cabeza mañana. No es nada personal, solo son negocios, suelen decir. Y el R78 en pleno, de izquierda, derecha o mediopensionista es mafia en estado puro.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Yolanda Díaz pidiéndole a Feijoo que asuma responsabilidades políticas por los bulos de La Sexta contra Podemos. 

No es que viva, como todo comunista, en el siglo equivocado, es que vive en un universo paralelo y para lelos.


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yolanda Díaz pidiéndole a Feijoo que asuma responsabilidades políticas por los bulos de La Sexta contra Podemos.
> 
> No es que viva, como todo comunista, en el siglo equivocado, es que vive en un universo paralelo y para lelos.



¿Cómo es esto? Hablando en serio. ¿Qué pinta el gallego en esto?


----------



## t_chip (12 Jul 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Jojojojo Pastor y el gordo ya pueden meterse a grabar videos con el de putalocura
> No les va a querer nadie, ni los suyos. Por mierda que son como periodistas



Yo me dejó grabar por Torbe mientras me la chupa la Ana Pastor y a la vez sodomiza a Ferreras con un strap-on.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

El asunto entre Ferreras y Podemos es el de “Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos”


----------



## Turgot (12 Jul 2022)

Arriba


----------



## silenus (12 Jul 2022)

Juasjuasjuas


----------



## Turgot (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Turgot (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## nraheston (12 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lleva razón Iglesias aquí. Claro que, si por él fuera, el periodismo lo dirigiría él con comisarios políticos.



Déjalo que saboree su ideología, y el plomo que él mismo ha ayudado a fundir


----------



## auricooro (12 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Venia a poner este video, que veo que ya esta puesto, pero aun asi lo voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo que me estaba dando cuenta esta tarde, es que entre mediaset y atresmedia no llegan a 2000 millones de capitalización. Una mierda vamos, y ponen y quitan políticos como quieren.

Ahí hay algo que no me cuadra. Podríamos los burbuja hacer una opa a estos dos medios a lo Elon Musk con twitter.

Después chapamos la sexta y en el resto de canales a dar la chapa con el partido burbuja, cuyo líder será Tochovista, y Aynrandiano ministro de defensa.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Los de Podemos son tan indigentes mentales que no se están dando cuenta que están matando la poca credibilidad que les quedaba al estercolero mediático de izquierdas. 

Ahora ya nadie se va a creer a Ferreras, Angelines Barcelona, Julia Otero, Évole y el resto de la tropa.


----------



## jorggebe (13 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


>




_La paradoja de "el jefe lleva pañal"._

Veamos cuántos diputados hubiera sacado Podemitimos usando la fórmula mágica que elimina fake news.

Aunque si entendemos el fondo del asunto de las relaciones con los narcoestados de sudamérica, la cosa en realidad fue mucho más grave, puesto que el hecho de que Chávez le diera pasta a un rojo pijo pro Otan del postureo que se autoenvía balas en un sobre no debería sino darle más votos entre el zurderío por el mérito intrínseco que tendría la jugada si tan solo se tratara de un asesoramiento rojeril. Pero si quitamos ese escenario de lo previo en aquellos comicios, es de justicia considerar ciertas otras cuestiones que ahora también conocemos. Y si en ese año se hubiera sabido que años después, sin apenas representación democrática y buscando el pacto rastrero con quien fuera, los de petemos podemos iban a tener una cuota del gobierno de España, que bajo el paraguas de P.I.T. se iba a abandonar hasta la inanición a miles de ancianos y que este piernas iba a ir colocando o descolocando en los puestos clave de la formación a las siesiístas que no dijeron que no al jefe que, con descaro y como ya hacía desde su cuota de poder con alguna que otra alumna en el pasado universitario, no dudó nunca en aprovecharse de su loca suerte de arrivista al pelo del poder soñado para finalmente salir por patas cinco minutos antes de que se le echara por los mil y un escándalos que ya estaban estallando y que dejan a lo de Inda en un susurrito entre dos nuncafollers venidos arriba por su también loquísima suerte del mediocre que en España permite sea habitual que cualquiera pueda ser alguien en una tele o periódico, siempre que antes haya comido el escroto de Soros.

Varias veces, antes y después de quitarle el pañal.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

jajajja pero que dice la rata cheposa, parece que tiene falta de atención, no perdáis el tiempo escuchando sus tonterías


----------



## jeiper (13 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Dimitió porque ya consoguió la paguita vitalicea que es lo unico que le importa



No hay tal paga vitalicia.








No, Pablo Iglesias no cobrará 120.000 € al año por haber sido vicepresidente del Gobierno al dejar el cargo ni una “indemnización millonaria” y cada vez que dimite un ministro el BOE lo anuncia como “cese” · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Nos habéis preguntado a través de nuestro chatbot de WhatsApp (+34 644 229 319) por un contenido que se está haciendo viral…




maldita.es


----------



## juster (13 Jul 2022)

UN MIERDA PUTEANDO A OTRO MIERDA SIGEN SIENDO DEMASIADA MIERDA....


----------



## Ringbell (13 Jul 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> No hay tal paga vitalicia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, y también vivía en el piso de su abuela, no en un chalet


----------



## César Borgia (13 Jul 2022)

Lo de Ferreras es casi tan grave como lo de las balas en los sobres la semana de las elecciones..............................


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)




----------

